# My dwarf Lop



## Chikin (Mar 10, 2008)

I got him yesterday, hes 8 weeks old and i love him to bits already. He's silver/gray. Have been told his mum is pure white and his dad is jet black. Quite concerned after reading posts on here that he's been taken away from his mommy too soon. The pet shop I got him from has had him since he turned 7 weeks. He seems to be eating and pooing well, drinks alot and is very affectionate.

He is already using a litter tray in his cage (which is huge) and doesnt poo or wee on the floor when he's out his cage although he poo's alot and occasionally wee's all over the sofa when hes there. Ive read that having him neutered will stop this - is this true?

Heres some pics


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

He looks so sweet! What have you named him? 

I remember getting my rabbit for the first time, he was a little older than yours but he had a problem with going to the toilet everywhere for a while then it wasn't so much. He's been done but we've never really had a problem since he settled down here. It may also be nerves, I'd imagine he'll be scared for a while.

But getting him neutured would be the best thing to do in the long run for many reasons.


----------



## Chikin (Mar 10, 2008)

His names Munchie 

Thanks. I hope he settles in soon and the pooing on the sofa stops, ill be taking him to the vet for a check up this week and to talk about getting him done.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhh he is lovely,,,,,


----------



## Chikin (Mar 10, 2008)

Im still having problems with his litter training, how long does it normally take?

He is very good and uses the tray which i have in his cage and only has the occasion wee in other places in his cage. He doesnt wee or poo on the floor when hes out for play time and uses the tray i have outside his cage but the minute he jumps up on the sofa hes a proper poop machine and has done a couple of wee's there too  As soon as he does his business on the sofa and i catch him doing it I put him in the litter box. I have blankets on the sofa so it doesnt get destroyed. 

Am i doing anything wrong or is there anything else i can do, please help, thanks.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

HI, your bunny is adorable! I don't have the best of news for you unfortunately, although I know many people have great success in loo training bunnies I personally never have! I have had 3 female bunnies all of which pee'd and poo'd wherever they felt like, both my boy bunnies though have been much better. They both only ever use their litter tray to pee in but I forever have bunny poo on the floor. To me this is no great problem, its dry it doesnt smell and is easily swept or hoovered up, def better than my current issue of my new kitten peeing in my bed!!! 
Believe me there are worse things to deal with than bunny poo and I'm sure your wee one will make up for any hassle ten fold in his affections for you not to mention his cuteness


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

haha he will, he's only a baby  I wouldnt let him on the sofa until he's litter trained. Its best to limit him to one room not too much space and pop some hay ontop to make it inviting, id also use more than one. Put it where he seems to like to wee most, if any paper he has wee'd on pop in there too so he can smell it and go back there. Poo wise he will poo everywhere until he's neutered, then that will calm down and he will use the litter tray mostly. Gradually give him more space and he will get used to going back to his litter tray, both my buns i had no problems litter training, infact saffy only had 3 accidents ever! 

He's beautiful, what petshop did you get him from? He shouldnt have been taken from mum until 8 weeks but thats petshops for you.


----------



## Chikin (Mar 10, 2008)

Well he's 6 months now and the peeing and pooing on the sofa seems to have stopped he oly uses his litter tray YAY Ive not had him snipped yet and thankfully hes not started humping things either. I intend to have him snipped shortly.

Hes coming on really well, anyone of my friends who meet him want to take him home with them lol he's so friendly and cuddly.


----------



## Chikin (Mar 10, 2008)

heres a couple of new pics


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes absolutly adorable, i love the pic of his feet sticking out of the tube!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh wow he is lovely, I used to breed rabbits with my mum and seeing your pics makes me want to do it all over again. I have to try and persuade my oh.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ohh he's adorable, what a cute little bunny, fab photos


----------



## Chikin (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I love him to bits. He's becoming a proper wee boy and getting in to everything. He loves that tube but think i might have to get him another one soon as hes getting a bit big for it


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

That piccy is awesome and sooooo cute his ickle feet bless!!  He's lovely what a handsome lad.


----------

